# Clutch replacement how-to guide



## TOBYTRUK69 (Nov 16, 2010)

Does anyone have a guide for replacing the clutch on a 1991 D21 2WD 2.4L truck?:newbie::newbie::newbie:


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

I guess you are looking for instructions???

There are all sorts of clutch replacement how to videos on YouTube. I'd pick up a Haynes manual from my local parts store for something more model specific.

-Roger


----------



## estetic (Aug 6, 2009)

There are plenty of service manuals available online - alittle googling will go a long way.

The basics -

1) Remove drive shaft
-unbolt carrier bearing, unbolt rear yoke, slide out the rear of the truck

2) Disconnect sensors/harness and speed sensor

3) Remove slave cylinder

4) Remove shifter assembly
-Remove all bolts from base of boot, remove circlip, pull out

5) Support trans and remove transmission crossmember

6) Remove bellhousing bolts - the ones on the top will be a pain, extensions and swivels are your best bet. Maybe even loosening engine mounts and jacking up the front of the engine for better access...fun fun...

7) Seperate engine and trans (slide it straight back until the input shaft is free - another fun bit...)

8) Unbolt pressure plate (loosen all bolts in a criss-cross pattern until pressure is removed)

9) Decide whether your going to get the flywheel resurfaced (your this far may as well do it all the way...)

10) Replace pilot bushing (always fun)

11) Replace throwout bearing (finally something easy...)

12) Use clutch Alignment tool and reinstall new clutch disk and pressure plate(make sure the disc is facing the right way)

13) Line up trans and engine - They should slide together with a bit of effort, if not then you are misaligned. DO NOT FORCE THEM TOGETHER (ie do not use the bellhousing bolts to pull them together, do not bang on it with a hammer...ect...)

14) Replace everything you removed (bellhousing bolts, crossmember, speed sensor, harness, slave cylinder, & driveshaft)

15) Drive easy for a couple of hundred miles...

Type this out from memory...your results may vary...


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

one little thing to add... when you pull the driveshaft out of the trans... have a pan underneath it... or kitty litter


----------



## TOBYTRUK69 (Nov 16, 2010)

estetic said:


> There are plenty of service manuals available online - alittle googling will go a long way.
> 
> The basics -
> 
> ...


Thanks Estetic, 

Very excellent step-by-step. Only thing better would be pictures or video, especially when reinstalling. Thanks for the response. Maybe i'll shoot the first video of this specific truck. Someone could use it in the future. 

Thanks again


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Autozone.com has free repair guides at their site. You only need to register to use them.


----------



## saudade (Apr 10, 2010)

I would *HIGHLY* recommend you beg for, borrow, or rent a transmission jack.


----------



## TOBYTRUK69 (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback. I have access to a tranny jack and i will check out the autozone guides.


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

TOBYTRUK69 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I have access to a tranny jack and i will check out the autozone guides.


It may take you 8 hours to complete. We did it on a '87 king cab 4x4 with a lot of grunting and swearing. Yeah, my bro is a mechanic and we did the swap in the backyard.

We considered just taking the engine out and replace it that way, but didn't.


----------



## saudade (Apr 10, 2010)

I did my 86.5 2wd quite a while ago in my driveway. All I recall regarding difficult was getting the dang shifter off, and wrestling with the tranny to get it back up. I didn't use a tranny jack.

Get a bunch of zip locks so you can bag the bolts and nuts by part they come off. It will keep them sorted and less likely to lose.


----------



## TOBYTRUK69 (Nov 16, 2010)

i removed the exhaust, slave cylinder, drive shaft, starter and all but the top center bell housing bolt within an hour. Had to remove the motor mounts and lower the engine to get the top bolt out. That one bolt took three hours just to break loose. i had to get at it from under the hood with a 12-point box end wrench and a 2 foot cheater pipe. then i removed the cross member. All i have left is to seperate the tranny from the engine and figure out how to get the stick shift out. i dont see a circlip, just a zip tie around the boot on top of the transfer case. How am i doing so far?


----------



## 91HB (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey TOBYTRUK69, it seems my clutch has finally called it quits as well, and seeing that we basically have the exact same truck,I was wondering if you could explain to me any problems you ran into throughout the process,and how you overcame them? I'd like to know what I'm in for,before I take the plunge. It'll be greatly appreciated...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

2WD to 4WD clutch is comparing apples to oranges. To pull the engine out on the 4WD, you'll have to lower the front diff out of the way or remove it as the oil pan won't clear. Just as easy to remove the trans from the bottom, IMO.


----------



## TOBYTRUK69 (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey 91HB, 

First thing i did was park on level ground and get it up on jack stands. You only need the rear wheels slightly off the ground. Then i pulled the driveshaft and exhaust. Trust me, i tried to leave the exhaust in and it was just in the way. Just pull the section from the manifold to the catalytic converter. Put the truck in neutral so you can spin the driveshaft to get to the bolts easier. Stuff a rag where the driveshaft goes so it doesnt make a mess. Next you should pull the seat out if it's a bench. I ended up pulling it after i was done to get the boot back on neatly under the carpet. Then you can remove the shifter. Mine had a reusable ziptie around the rubber seal. There is a circlip under the seal. Just take needle-nose pliers and remove the circlip. The shifter will lift out easily. 
Next i removed the wires and speedometer cable. Next i removed the starter. Remember to disconnect the battery first. Then i started on the bell housing bolts. Had to remove the motor mounts and lower the engine to get the top bolt out. That one bolt took three hours just to break loose. i had to get at it from under the hood with a 12-point box end wrench and a 2 foot cheater pipe. Now you can get the floor jack under there and raise it until it touches the tranny. use a piece of wood and a bungee cord to keep the tranny and jack together. next remove the crossmember and start wiggling that tranny loose. it seperated pretty quick for me. Next roll the tranny back and lower the front of it to clear the motor. the back may need to be wiggled out since there is another crossmember that doesnt come out. Thats all for now.


----------



## 91HB (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks for the response TOBYTRUK69. The job itself doesn't sound too terrible...I'm sure with my luck, it won't go as easy as you made it sound, but I feel I'm up for the challenge. Where did you get your new clutch from? So far I can only find a replacement clutch plate from my local Nissan dealer, but I was hoping ta find a aftermarket clutch that'll take a lil more abuse then the stock one. Also, if you don't mind me asking, how much did everything cost you in the end? Again, thanks for your response and your help on this matter.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Actually, the Nissan clutch is very good and the Nissan Key Value Clutch Kit has everything you need in one box. P/N: 30001-S38S1NW includes clutch plate, disc, thowout bearing and pilot bushing and covers 08/89-05/94 HB's with 2WD and KA24E. MSRP's for $167.62, but can be found online for $120 at AAA Nissan Parts. Unless you are making some serious performance mods to your engine, this kit will do just fine!


----------



## 91HB (Aug 21, 2008)

Awesome,thanks smj999smj. $185 and a few hours of my time is much better than paying $885 for AAMCO (a local popular transmission shop) to do it for me...thanks again to all those who helped.:thumbup:


----------



## 95pickup (Jul 22, 2009)

200 is much cheaper than 800

i will be doing this soon. my throw out bearings are whinnin noiw and then.
my clutch has 120k on it.

please let us know how it turned out


----------



## 91HB (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm too busy to tear the tranny apart this weekend, but I'll be make time for it next weekend,and I will keep you informed "95pickup" because I'm sure I will have a lot of questions during the process...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

95pickup said:


> 200 is much cheaper than 800
> 
> i will be doing this soon. my throw out bearings are whinnin noiw and then.
> my clutch has 120k on it.
> ...


Make sure it's the throwout bearing and not the input shaft bearing, which is a fairly common failure on these trannies. If you depress the clutch pedal to the floor and the noise is present, it's the throwout bearing. If the noise is present when the clutch pedal is released, then it is likely the input shaft bearing in the trans.


----------



## 91HB (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey smj999smj. I emailed that website you gave me ta see about that kit and they said "it only comes with the clutch cover, clutch disk and the release bearing". That means I'm still missing the release fork, Pilot bearing, and pressure plate right?! Also, how reputable is this website? Thanks.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey folks. I have no personal experience with this particular project, but I do recall reading that some guys have actually cut a hole in the firewall to access that top transmission bolt.

Not sure how much easier this would make the job...just thought I'd mention it.

I'm hoping the clutch in my '97 HB will last...until my girls turn 16 and I have to teach them to drive.


----------



## 91HB (Aug 21, 2008)

Just an update. I managed ta get my clutch,and everything needed for the job last week. I went with a Duralast complete clutch kit that I got from a local auto parts store for $74 thanks to tha help of a friends discount. Hopefully I can start the job very soon...I'll keep y'all informed throught the process.


----------



## 91HB (Aug 21, 2008)

Well I got some good news for y'all!! My girl's back on tha road again!! Dropped tha tranny in her tha day before yesterday,and got it back in today with all new internals. Although the job took me a good 11 hours to do (not bad for my first time),it wasn't as hard as I thought it would be.All in all,the whole job only cost me $149!! Can't beat that!! So thanks again for helping me,is much appreciated.


----------

